#  >  > Living And Legal Affairs In Thailand >  >  > Living In Thailand Forum >  >  What's your job in Thailand?

## Khamprasith

I'd like to move to Thailand or Laos in a near future. 

I already went twice and loved it. 

I'm pretty damn sure that I'd love to live there. I guess it's in my blood lol.

For the moment, I have an almost finished law degree that won't be of any help in Asia since the Quebec and Canadian legal system have nothing to do with the Thai or Lao one.

So what to do? Since I'm 25-year-old I don't have 100k to invest on a guesthouse, restaurant, bar etc...

Every thread on the internet says that teaching English (with the TEFL certificate) sucks so does a teacher.

Would it be a good idea to do a DEGREE in teaching English in Canada? 

Money is not a priority for me but at the same time I don't wanna end up homeless in Bangkok.

So what are you guys doing for a living in Thailand? Did you have a previous job in your home country that shipped you there? 

Did you create your own job?

Is it possible to find another job than teacher as a farang in Thailand? Or you have to set that up in your home country first?


So many expats on this board I guess not everyone is an English teacher.

I'm waiting on your precious & useful answers!

----------


## Gazza

I'm a 'Full-Time Leisure Researcher' at the moment but have done various jobs in Thailand that I can't mention.

But had a few friends quite a few years back who did the marketing and sales for language training schools. Going to companies all over BKK selling courses. They seemed to like doing that as well as a bit of teaching privately.

Learning to read, write and speak Thai should open up a few possibilities for you.

----------


## Aberlour

Do you have Laos citizenship Khamp?

----------


## beerlaodrinker

Plenty of Law firms in Laos run by Farangs kham, they get a lot of the NGO cake im guessing , ive been in mining in Laos for nearly 8 years , but was 20 years mining in australia, philippines and indo before that, The mining industry in Laos is a bit unique as previously they didnt have one,  so there arent many skilled Lao people on the ground here , thats slowly changing and a lot of expats will be nationalised, I think the trick is to turn up armed with a few skills the locals dont possess and go from there,

----------


## Pragmatic

> I have an almost finished law degree that won't be of any help in Asia since the Quebec and Canadian legal system have nothing to do with the Thai or Lao one.


 You are wrong. There is a Canadian with a law firm in Korat. It's owned by


> Mr Sebastian H. Brousseau is Canadian Attorney-at-law from the Bar of Quebec (license 199862-5).


Isaan Lawyers | Lawyer Nakhon Ratchasima | Korat | Khon Kaen | Surin | Buriram | Udon | Ubon 

Get writing.

----------


## Smug Farang Bore

If your unskilled and start to run out of money.

There seems to be many openings in the boiler industry.

----------


## Rural Surin

Job...? :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic): 

Heh....keeping the leaching shirt-tail relatives as far away as possible.

----------


## Smug Farang Bore

To be honest I've met people with all types of jobs here.

Many live here but work elsewhere. Others work for six to eight months saving everything then come here for the remander of the year.

If you really want to get here then you must put a cunning plan together.



Many think they can live here and be happy but the reality is often very different.


Good luck OP.

----------


## poorfalang

> Money is not a priority for me but at the same time I don't wanna end up homeless in Bangkok.


what a shame that could make a nice thread :Smile: 






> So what are you guys doing for a living in Thailand? Did you have a previous job in your home country that shipped you there?


none of them work mate, they are all 65 year old retired from oil riggs with shit loads of money and wives half their age,




> Did you create your own job?


Being a falang it's a full time job ( in investment)




> So many expats on this board I guess not everyone is an English teacher.


the ones that are not 65 year old retired from oil riggs are teachers or pig farmers in issarn, they are just ashamed to admit it  :Smile: 

personally im a drug dealer  :Smile:

----------


## beerlaodrinker

Might be a good idea to finish the law degree first then approach some NGO,s in Laos to see if they will take on a new graduate , Ive no idea what kind of salary you could expect but you would be hired for your knowledge of canadian /international law as the local lawyers probably struggle with this , You would also gain some great experience regardless of the money, Pump up your Resume a bit for future work

----------


## kmart

Finish the law degree before you do anything else, OP.

----------


## terry57

Whatever you do, do not be a fuking idiot and throw your lot in in Canada and come here without finishing you're Law degree.

So many people have done this and in later life have ended up with sweet fuk all and been destined to Tefling for pennies.

You're a smart guy, don't fuk up Dude.  Finish your degree then come give it a crack, that way there's always a ticket home and back to a real job and future.

Good luck with it.  

Always remember,  Thailand will always be here but your future will not if you fuk up.

Cheers.

----------


## Zooheekock

If you've got no experience, money of your own, or contacts, your options are probably a bit limited so I wouldn't be quite so keen to write off being a TEFLer. It's certainly true that there are a lot of shitty jobs in Thailand (and a lot of people complaining on the internet about the fact that they don't have the skills/ability/intelligence to escape these jobs) but there are also much better jobs to be had. It's not that hard (if you have a little experience) to get a job at a college or university and as long as you don't behave like too much of an arsehole, life can be pretty easy.




> Would it be a good idea to do a DEGREE in teaching English in Canada?


What do you mean? Do an MA in Applied Linguistics? Or do an education degree with (is it possible?) a specialization in TEFL/TESOL? I would have thought that either is probably jumping the gun a little. It's really not hard to get work teaching English here so it would probably be best to see if you can stomach it before you jump in feet first.

----------


## charleyboy

^^ Great advice!

----------


## Khamprasith

> Do you have Laos citizenship Khamp?


no  :Sad:

----------


## Khamprasith

> Plenty of Law firms in Laos run by Farangs kham, they get a lot of the NGO cake im guessing , ive been in mining in Laos for nearly 8 years , but was 20 years mining in australia, philippines and indo before that, The mining industry in Laos is a bit unique as previously they didnt have one,  so there arent many skilled Lao people on the ground here , thats slowly changing and a lot of expats will be nationalised, I think the trick is to turn up armed with a few skills the locals dont possess and go from there,


Is it positive to look lao (half-lao)? I mean are they always looking for a WHITE looking farang..?

----------


## Khamprasith

> Originally Posted by Khamprasith
> 
> I have an almost finished law degree that won't be of any help in Asia since the Quebec and Canadian legal system have nothing to do with the Thai or Lao one.
> 
> 
>  You are wrong. There is a Canadian with a law firm in Korat. It's owned by
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Wow! Exactlly what I needed!!!

E-Mail sent!

----------


## Khamprasith

Still no expats said what they were doing for a living in Thailand....

----------


## jizzybloke

> Originally Posted by Khamprasith
> 
> I have an almost finished law degree that won't be of any help in Asia since the Quebec and Canadian legal system have nothing to do with the Thai or Lao one.
> 
> 
>  You are wrong. There is a Canadian with a law firm in Korat. It's owned by
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Is that the guy that stabbed his mother to death?

Allegedly..

----------


## FailSafe

Have your parents paid for your schooling?  If so, you won't have much to worry about, as they'll probably kill you once they hear you're planning to toss it away by moving here. :Wink: 

It would be tough to find a decent job at an overseas law firm with zero professional experience- I'd work for a few years and save a couple bucks for the move- successfully chasing ambulances (even in Canada) can be pretty lucrative- I can't see spending the time/money to get a law degree just to become a TEFLer.

----------


## Khamprasith

I know it's not related to my own thread, but did you guys ever watch ''Kickboxer'' with Jean-Claude Van Damme from 1989?

----------


## Rigger

I work for a year in Thailand on a oil rig in Lao and Thailand and other than the beer and bitches it sucked big time, was shot at had death threats and got paid less for the privilege.
I think you better learn to suck and join the retards teaching over here  :Smile:

----------


## Khamprasith

> Have your parents paid for your schooling?  If so, you won't have much to worry about, as they'll probably kill you once they hear you're planning to toss it away by moving here.
> 
> It would be tough to find a decent job at an overseas law firm with zero professional experience- I'd work for a few years and save a couple bucks for the move- successfully chasing ambulances (even in Canada) can be pretty lucrative- I can't see spending the time/money to get a law degree just to become a TEFLer.


Being a lawyer in the province of Quebec is like being a ''partner'' at Wal-Mart.... You think you're special for a bit but you're not.

I don't care about fame or money... I just want to get the hell out of here... seriously.

I'm just trying to find the best way to do it. If there's any...

----------


## Khamprasith

> I work for a year in Thailand on a oil rig in Lao and Thailand and other than the beer and bitches it sucked big time, was shot at had death threats and got paid less for the privilege.
> I think you better learn to suck and join the retards teaching over here


How did you get those job offers?

----------


## Davis Knowlton

Living in Asia's a nice dream, but I would suggest putting it on hold until you have established yourself in a field, professional or otherwise. You might look, after you have the educational credentials, for a job which will take you to Asia. I have lived in the Philippines for 17 years, following six in Thailand and a 28-year career which had me living outside the US about 80% of the time, all in Asia other than two years in the ME. When I retired 13 years ago, I opened a security company here, which has done quite well - but I had the professional background and contacts to do so. Life's a one-time deal - unless you are one of those people who is really drawn to teaching, being a TEFL'er just in order to come to Asia is ill-advised. Get the law degree, look for an Asia-oriented job, and stack up some credentials and experience before making a decision. You've got time - Asia's not going anywhere.

----------


## Rigger

> Originally Posted by Rigger
> 
> 
> I work for a year in Thailand on a oil rig in Lao and Thailand and other than the beer and bitches it sucked big time, was shot at had death threats and got paid less for the privilege.
> I think you better learn to suck and join the retards teaching over here 
> 
> 
> How did you get those job offers?



Spent 20 years of my life working in a giant sand pit, if you start now you should be good to move in a few years

----------


## Pragmatic

> I just want to get the hell out of here... seriously.


I know how you feel but if you ain't got a plan, with a back-up, then bite the bullet.

----------


## Pragmatic

> Still no expats said what they were doing for a living in Thailand....


I do nothing. I made sure that when I retired at 53 I had enough to live on for the rest of my days, without worrying. I suggest you do the same in Canada.

----------


## Khamprasith

> Living in Asia's a nice dream, but I would suggest putting it on hold until you have established yourself in a field, professional or otherwise. You might look, after you have the educational credentials, for a job which will take you to Asia. I have lived in the Philippines for 17 years, following six in Thailand and a 28-year career which had me living outside the US about 80% of the time, all in Asia other than two years in the ME. When I retired 13 years ago, I opened a security company here, which has done quite well - but I had the professional background and contacts to do so. Life's a one-time deal - unless you are one of those people who is really drawn to teaching, being a TEFL'er just in order to come to Asia is ill-advised. Get the law degree, look for an Asia-oriented job, and stack up some credentials and experience before making a decision. You've got time - Asia's not going anywhere.


I appreciate A LOT your comment. The thing is, I know that I want to get away from America.

I don't want to wait for a professional opportunity to realize my dream... if possible.

That's why I created this thread... to know if it's possible for a 25-year-old to leave his home country and live in south east asia.

I've seen a lot of farang doing everything... from bakers to DJ's.

How important are connections in Thailand?

You guys are giving me a lot of advices, but not so much personal experiences lol.

Like I said before, I still don't know what you guys are doing right now for a living.

----------


## Zooheekock

> Still no expats said what they were doing for a living in Thailand....


Writing, editing and translating. I used to work full time as a TEFLer (many years ago) and I still do it occasionally, if it's something which pays well or which seems interesting/useful. I make fuck all money but my time is largely my own, I don't have to take shit from anyone and I don't have to endure intolerably thick colleagues.

----------


## Khamprasith

don't mind my last message... some useful answers came up in between

----------


## Smug Farang Bore

> Originally Posted by FailSafe
> 
> 
> Have your parents paid for your schooling?  If so, you won't have much to worry about, as they'll probably kill you once they hear you're planning to toss it away by moving here.
> 
> It would be tough to find a decent job at an overseas law firm with zero professional experience- I'd work for a few years and save a couple bucks for the move- successfully chasing ambulances (even in Canada) can be pretty lucrative- I can't see spending the time/money to get a law degree just to become a TEFLer.
> 
> 
> Being a lawyer in the province of Quebec is like being a ''partner'' at Wal-Mart.... You think you're special for a bit but you're not.
> ...


Here we go..

The '. I just want to get the hell out of here... seriously

...is the problem. You need to plan. Time is on your side.

I know many young guys that came and made a success of it EVENTUALLY but I know a lot more that failed

Running around town drinking and shagging eventually needs to be paid for.

As for what people do.

You learn not to ask sometimes. People don't alway appreciate  the interest n others want to invent a better past.


Me SAS but only if they hold the beer hostage. :mid: 

 ::chitown::

----------


## Davis Knowlton

[quote=Khamprasith;2547969]


> You guys are giving me a lot of advices, but not so much personal experiences lol.
> 
> Like I said before, I still don't know what you guys are doing right now for a living.


As I said, I run a security company, and have since retirement. I have an excellent pension, which includes full health insurance for me, wife, and kids, and the pension is augmented by my security company income. But, if my company crashed tomorrow, I would still be very comfortable. I have known lots of youngsters like you who have come to Asia 'following the dream' and to escape the West. Very few of them have made careers for themselves. They don't have the education, experience, language skills, or contacts. They bring nothing to the table. Thus, depending on the laws regarding the employment of foreigners - which differ from country to country, Thailand being one of the most restrictive - they end up in poorly paid jobs on the fringes of society. Then, they go home - smarter, but years behind their peers in terms of career opportunities. Or, they get hooked up with a girl, who immediately drops a kid to sink the hook, and then they're stuck.

----------


## Pragmatic

> You guys are giving me a lot of advices, but not so much personal experiences lol.


From personal experience and observations, I say get your head down, work hard for the next 25-30 years. Join a pension scheme. Grow up, and then come back and ask for advice on settling down here.

----------


## Khamprasith

Unfortunately I think I get it lol.

----------


## Zooheekock

Pay some attention to the nay-sayers but not too much.

It's entirely possible for you to come here and make a great life for yourself but it depends so much on what you're like, what your hopes and expectations are, how those change (and you almost certainly won't feel as you do now for ever), entirely random events such as who you meet, etc., etc. that I don't think there's that much concrete advice that can be given.




> I say get your head down, work hard for the next 25-30 years. Join a pension scheme. Grow up, and then come back and ask for advice on settling down here.


Alternatively, save yourself the wasted years and blow your brains out now.

----------


## Pragmatic

> Quote: I say get your head down, work hard for the next 25-30 years. Join a pension scheme. Grow up, and then come back and ask for advice on settling down here. Alternatively, save yourself the wasted years and blow your brains out now.


 I wouldn't say my years were wasted.

----------


## Smug Farang Bore

Do what I said.

Time here and time there.

----------


## Davis Knowlton

> Unfortunately I think I get it lol.


Response: No, I don't think 'looking Asian' or being half-Asian is any advantage. There are tons of half-Asians around - I have two. Unless you are a half-Asian with native, or near-native, language skills (especially Chinese, Japanese or Korean) of interest to multi-nationals. Otherwise, I would tend to think it is no advantage at all, and in some countries, could be a negative.

Question: What languages do you have fluently - read, write, speak - other than English?

----------


## david44

> Originally Posted by Khamprasith
> 
> I have an almost finished law degree that won't be of any help in Asia since the Quebec and Canadian legal system have nothing to do with the Thai or Lao one.
> 
> 
>  You are wrong. There is a Canadian with a law firm in Korat. It's owned by
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Possibly helps if you have proven track record

Quebec killer becomes lawyer and starts Isaan Lawyers 
http://www.isaanlawonline.com/.../11...tart...‎
Sebastien Brousseau becomes lawyer and starts Isaan Lawyers after being ... bar admission course because he stabbed his mother to death when he was younger. ... Now living in Roi Et, in Isaan, northern Thailand, Mr. Brousseau declined to .


Only in LOS :Smile:

----------


## Yasojack

He owns the law firm but can not practice law.




> Originally Posted by Khamprasith
> 
> I have an almost finished law degree that won't be of any help in Asia since the Quebec and Canadian legal system have nothing to do with the Thai or Lao one.
> 
> 
>  You are wrong. There is a Canadian with a law firm in Korat. It's owned by
> 
> 
> 
> ...

----------


## Pragmatic

^^And who hasn't made a mistake in life?  :Smile:

----------


## Yasojack

David thats old news now yes it was true but hey give the guy a break.




> Originally Posted by Pragmatic
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
>  Originally Posted by Khamprasith
> ...

----------


## Pragmatic

> He owns the law firm but can not practice law.


Irrespective. Nothing to preventing him in assisting farangs in what he can. Big question is. How can he set up a law firm in Thailand if he can't practice? That in itself took some doing.

----------


## Yasojack

I agree he has done well for himself i have heard some positives and then there's the dregs of Korat who have given him a real bad time, i was one of those at one time, then i grew up.

----------


## poorfalang

> Still no expats said what they were doing for a living in Thailand....


i have told you i am  a drug dealer

----------


## sabang

My only job in Thailand is to post on TD. I can't really give any advice how to 'get ahead' in this place, in terms of not just getting by but providing for your future.

Some have managed though, and all kudos to them- but they are a minority. For most, I would say come here with your main financial provisions already taken care of, or get an offshore job (if you can) and commute in and out. Or view it as a stint, for a good time but not forever.

----------


## natalie8

> Might be a good idea to finish the law degree first then approach some NGO,s in Laos to see if they will take on a new graduate ,


I was going to suggest this too. Definitely finish your degree first. This will give you many more options. You don't need to do a further degree in English or linguistics to be able to teach in Thailand.




> If you've got no experience, money of your own, or contacts, your options are probably a bit limited so I wouldn't be quite so keen to write off being a TEFLer.


Absolutely! I moved to Bangkok in 2004, when I was 38! I could write a book on procrastination and doing what everybody else thinks is right. I always look back and wish I had done it when I was younger. I taught English in Bangkok for three years, then in Phuket for one year and I've never regretted it one bit.

I know how it feels to be a slave in Canada, and not even being allowed your big two weeks of vacation, yet the governments get more thanks to our tax dollars. 

You have a huge bonus being half Lao and having family in Lao. They can help you with many things. Even if you're working in Thailand, it's very easy to travel to Lao during holidays. If you're teaching in Thailand, you get good vacation time and it's very easy to travel within Thailand and SE Asia.

As for the money you can earn teaching, you can easily make extra by teaching privates. Bangkok is the best place to be for teaching.




> Is it positive to look lao (half-lao)? I mean are they always looking for a WHITE looking farang..?


I wouldn't worry about this. Things like that are exaggerated on forums like this and even the well known teaching forum in Thailand. If you _are_ teaching, children and even some adults will comment on you being 'dark' or not white. Just ignore this as it's something beaten into their brains when they are growing up.

OK, now to Page 2.  :Smile:

----------


## natalie8

> I do nothing. I made sure that when I retired at 53 I had enough to live on for the rest of my days, without worrying. I suggest you do the same in Canada.


Pragmatic, I appreciate your comment and the logic of it, however I really believe that life is short and often cut short by tragedy or illness. I don't want to get too much into my story, but if I was still in Canada when I was diagnosed with cancer, I would have been near suicidal and extremely regretful that I didn't do what I wanted, namely travel and living somewhere completely different from my 'home'.




> Possibly helps if you have proven track record  Quebec killer becomes lawyer and starts Isaan Lawyers http://www.isaanlawonline.com/.../11...tart...‎ Sebastien Brousseau becomes lawyer and starts Isaan Lawyers after being ... bar admission course because he stabbed his mother to death when he was younger. ... Now living in Roi Et, in Isaan, northern Thailand, Mr. Brousseau declined to .


I vaguely remember that story. One tip I have is to not try to befriend someone simply because the are Canadian. Make friends with other backgrounds, you'll learn a lot this way.

----------


## beerlaodrinker

At the risk of repeating myself , if you are not already doing so then gain as much knowledge on international law as you can while you are still doing your degree if your wish is to use your education in asia, Laos is developing fast but and there are a lot of international scale projects going on here some are funded by NGO and some are private sector, mining for example, all of these projects deal at some point with local contractors.  NGOS are accountable as to where the money goes likewise mining companies are accountable to the shareholders , Everything that gets done here  needs to have  rock solid contracts, even if its just down to supplying the cement for a new construction,  That is where farang lawyers come into play in Laos from my understanding of it, Laos just recently was accepted into the World trade organisation and has to abide by the lofty standards set by them , the asian way of doing things I.E,  backhanders and graft wont cut it anymore, Gotta play by the rules or loose the accreditation,Thats not to say that corruption doesnt happen anymore its now just minimised,  I know you are not long back from your adventures in asia but you should give some more thought to getting your degree and getting some experience to go with it ,
Regardless of whatever path you go down,  in Laos in particular your tenure will only last as long as they want it to, Whatever you bring to the table can also be learnt and applied by locals ,I fully expect the day to come in the not to near distant future when my position will be Nationalised, fair enough i reckon its there country after all, Seems i could use a Plan B myself

----------


## klong toey

I am a Carer,someones got to take care of Gert and her family.

----------


## Pragmatic

> Pragmatic, I appreciate your comment and the logic of it, however I really believe that life is short and often cut short by tragedy or illness. I don't want to get too much into my story, but if I was still in Canada when I was diagnosed with cancer, I would have been near suicidal and extremely regretful that I didn't do what I wanted, namely travel and living somewhere completely different from my 'home'.


 Hindsight is a wonderful thing. We never know if we've made the right decision until after the event.

----------


## david44

As I so often tell my wife when decorating,gardening,heavy lifting of ale crates etc,I do not have work permit.

----------


## klong toey

> As I so often tell my wife when decorating,gardening,heavy lifting of ale crates etc,I do not have work permit.


I use that excuse when it comes to carrying all the shopping.

----------


## natalie8

> I moved to Bangkok in 2004, when I was 38!


Correction - when I was 36. See what being over 40 does to your memory?  :Smile:

----------


## Warrior

I suggest you first get your degree. I know you are just back from Asia, and you cant get it out of your head, but: get the degree.

Then, you might want to look for an internship in Thailand, or Laos, or Myanmar or Cambodia. That means a lot of networking, but it is for sure an option. Advertize, contact companies and your network on LinkedIn as many times as possible explaining what you are looking for, an offer might come from an unexpected source.

As for Laos, the country is in need of experienced employees – in general, not just lawyers – who understand ‘western’ way of doing business. The country is opening up, but currently lacks properly (as in: western) trained staff. As LBD mentioned, that’s not to say that will not change in future.
In your case, you lack that experience. But then again, I think it was LBD who said it, some NGO or bank or audit firm might want to hire you as a trainee.

As for me: after many years working in Europe and the US, I am now a freelance consultant with clients over here too. How did I get here: by sheer luck J

----------


## Yasojack

Take the advice of the other members build your nest egg, up in your own country, if your sure you want to come Asia try Singapore or Hong kong were there more farang friendly.

However streetwise you think you are, there are many people in Thailand who make a good living taking your money away from you, and this includes Farangs.

Holidaying in  Thailand and living here are very different, just look at the many stories we hear on a continual basis.

----------


## david44

I think that is good advice

----------


## Aberlour

As a few people quite rightly point out, finish your degree first. I would then suggest you work for a bit, save a few quid and then go to Lao/Thailand on a long six month holiday. (You would have earned it after getting a law degree)

 If you still want live there after the holiday finishes, you can then start thinking about ways to make it happen. You will have a much better idea if you want to do it and how to do it after spending six months there on holiday.

You may well find that the holiday will be enough to get the wander lust out of your system for a while, and you'll be ready to go home and start a career. Or you may find you are as keen as ever to stay. Either way you'll know a lot more about how you feel than you do right now.

----------


## somtamslap

I put on a wig and a bit of lippy and sell me botty in the pub bogs.

----------


## beerlaodrinker

ah fuk was that you?

----------


## Fondles

> Still no expats said what they were doing for a living in Thailand....


I work in the automotive industry designing and building bespoke armoured vehicles (civilian and cash in transit).

----------


## Gerbil

I'm a freelance beer taster and condom tester.

Tough work, but someone's got to do it.  :bunny3:

----------


## jamescollister

OP. I must be getting old, but in my day, many finished school and did a year back packing through Europe. Think the book I used was see Europe on $10 a day, doesn't hurt to go a traveling.
Finish your degree and then a take a year away, for some that's enough, for others, like me that's the start.

I'm a rubber farmer in Thailand by the way. Jim

----------


## Gerbil

> I'm a rubber farmer in Thailand by the way. Jim


No. You're not. That's a reserved occupation as you well know. You may live on a rubber farm which you finance, but that is a very different matter.

----------


## Albert Shagnastier

Like most here, I work in the Poonani Quality Control (PQC) field. There are so many openings you wouldn't believe it  :Smile:

----------


## terry57

> Grow up, and then come back and ask for advice on settling down here.



Seems to be fairly close to the truth.

Unfortunately being young and inexperienced cause many young people to fuk up and think that Asia is the greatest place in the world when one first experiences it.

I was the same when I first came here at 27. Was going to throw my career in and start a diving company.  Thank fuk I did not do that as now I would have fuk all and be bent and twisted like some of the sad fuks on this forum.

To really Enjoy Thailand one must be cashed up so one can really hook in to the good life that can be had here.  Fuk living on a limited budget eating Mama noodles and Tefling for a crust. 

In others words, one must rule Thailand and not let Thailand make the rules. If one gets tight on cash the fun stops real quick.

By the way mate, Ive just retired at 55 and will be using my retirement money to have a cracking life over here.   Never work again, fuk that.  

Thailand's a great spot if cashed up but shit if you're not. 

A falang with no money over here is lower than a Soi dog and treated as such.

----------


## terry57

> As for the money you can earn teaching, you can easily make extra by teaching privates. Bangkok is the best place to be for teaching.




As far as teaching goes you must be referring to being a proper teacher with proper qualifications teaching in a proper school ? 

This I see as a viable career path in Thailand and not Tefling.

Huge difference between the two.

----------


## jamescollister

> Originally Posted by jamescollister
> 
> I'm a rubber farmer in Thailand by the way. Jim
> 
> 
> No. You're not. That's a reserved occupation as you well know. You may live on a rubber farm which you finance, but that is a very different matter.


That's a yes, I live from rubber plantations, owned by the wife. Wife  and I set up a Limited Partnership company while she and I were resident in Australia, kids born there.

We build a small factory, set up by the Thai national SME department, wife main share holder of course supplies the rubber to her company.
What do I own, maybe the toilet seat, but it's the Collister Rubber Company, wife kept her maiden name in Thailand, kids have mine.

Courts would decide, but have kids it's theirs, but until the courts make that decision, I may not own the land, but am entitled to a percentage of the return.

Not getting divorced in this life, so no problem. Jim

----------


## natalie8

> As far as teaching goes you must be referring to being a proper teacher with proper qualifications teaching in a proper school ?


Of course.

----------


## terry57

> Pragmatic, I appreciate your comment and the logic of it, however I really believe that life is short and often cut short by tragedy or illness.



Yes fair enough but on the other hand chances are one will live a fairly long life especially with the ongoing medical break through's.

I suppose if one was a dumb arse with nothing to lose one could leave Canada and come here and bum around until one became enlightened that one was just a loser in life.  Then Scamper back to Canada and live under a rock somewhere.

But if one was on the brink of gaining a Law degree to tell him its a top idea to throw it in and come here because he might die a premature death is just friggin retarded advice.

----------


## natalie8

> But if one was on the brink of gaining a Law degree to tell him its a top idea to throw it in and come here because he might die a premature death is just friggin retarded advice.


I never told him to throw away his law degree. As a matter of fact, I seconded the other posters who said to finish it.  :Confused:  Then go over to either Thailand or Laos and apply at NGO's or international schools.

----------


## terry57

^

Yes I realize that Nat,

Just making sure the young dude does not get confused and think that because he might get killed by a Moose next week he should get on the next plane back here.

----------


## Looper

> Finish the law degree before you do anything else





> do not be a fuking idiot and throw your lot in in Canada and come here without finishing you're Law degree





> I suggest you first get your degree





> finish your degree first





> Finish your degree





> finish it


Hope you got that.

 :ourrules:

----------


## RickThai

> I know it's not related to my own thread, but did you guys ever watch ''Kickboxer'' with Jean-Claude Van Damme from 1989?


Yeah, pretty cool, but not very realistic from a Muay Thai standpoint.

RickThai

----------


## blue

> ....with Jean-Claude Van Damme


no
early on I noticed a trend in his films -
ie him flashing his arse all the time-so no thanks
plus his films are crap.

----------


## Rural Surin

I've been known to go stay/work at the Wat occasionally.

----------


## kingwilly

Got my own high paying business.

----------


## RickThai

Back on topic.  

If you absolutely hate law school (or are struggling academically) and never have any plans or desires to be a lawyer, then getting a law degree is probably a waste of your time.  

I know a lady (Thai) who's daughter went to Yale law school on a scholarship.  Graduated with honors, and then went to work in Wash DC at a big law firm.

She hated it, and (with money she had saved working as a lawyer) after a year or so, quit her position and went to LA, were she became a writer for "Family Guy" and eventually an executive producer.

Did she waste her time in Law School?  Hard to say, because many law school graduates go on to use their legal knowledge to excel in other fields (business, politics, etc).

I would give a lot of thought to just dropping out of school, in order to go live in a tropical country for the next 50 years.  Finishing Law School might be your best option.  

Then, after a couple more years of study, if you still wanted to go to Thailand or Laos you could (and with a Law Degree you might be in a much better position to land a good job).  Thai people are very education-conscience when it comes to hiring and promoting.

My advice would be to get a well-paying job, and use some of the money on twice yearly trips to Thailand, Laos, and other countries (you may find a place you like better then Thailand or Laos).  

As a young man, you will probably wind up married with children.  You want to be in a position to provide for your family and perhaps send your children to good schools and universities.  Thailand or Laos would probably not be your best options for raising a family.

Also, if you are really unhappy in Canada, there is a good chance you will be unhappy in Thailand, once the novelty wears off.

So I would think carefully, before chucking everything and going to live in Thailand or Laos permanently.

Being a 35 year-old man with a Thai family and realizing you need to go back to Canada and start over, is not an enviable scenario.

Good luck with your decision.

RickThai

----------


## Warrior

Some posters tell the OP to get a job back home and save money, and come to Laos or Thailand when old and rich.

I don’t share that view. I know of a few young men who started a working life – and in one case: a family life too – in Thailand right after graduation. Successfully.

Also, gaining experience in a trainee type of role here isn’t a bad thing. If life in Laos/Thailand/Myanmar isn’t what you expected, with the working experience on your CV you might be well ahead of some competition on the jobmarket at home.

If you are chasing a holiday dream – don’t, and stay home.
If you are after a real life in a far away country –  no reason to wait till you’re old.

----------


## Rural Surin

Karaoke host.

Pays well.

----------


## Rural Surin

Pimp.

Competition....but pays well.

----------


## Marmite the Dog

Is RS taking over as the fuck every thread up person?

Anyway, back on topic...

I arrived here on my 31st birthday with the intention of returning to the UK after 3 months. I then woke up and stayed in Thailand.

I got myself a TEFL cert and managed to get a gig tutoring Korean expat's kids who all went to various international schools. I helped with their English and general school work (some mums got pissed of when the child complained that I wouldn't do their homework for them but tried to guide them to find the answer).

I then got asked to do website design, but they did no marketing so the work that I brought over dried up after 9 months or so.

I moved out of Bangkok to save money and moved to Udon Thani because my girlfriend came from here. I just about scraped by for a year doing websites and writing before getting an introduction from a currently inactive TD member to the guy I currently work for (4 years now). We do design work for a UK/US company - living in this time zone means we turn stuff around overnight which has proven to be a big hit. I also rely heavily on my wife to ensure all the dealings with the locals is minimal as we are no longer permitted to send gunships up the Mekong.

In conclusion, I would recommend you work in Asia, remotely, for a western company if you want the best of both worlds. You will rely upon contact/networking more than you would back home and these take time to develop. It will also take time before you find a quality woman (yes, you may have a partner now, but she won't last long once you get here) and in my experience having a reliable 'native' partner is worth their weight in gold.

OK, the idiot brigade can resume now...

----------


## wasabi

^ Thank you. Idiot brigade proceeding.
I am a country vet that specialises in water buffalo ailments. Dead buffalo casualties are referred over to Lawyers.

----------


## Carnwadrick

> OP. I must be getting old, but in my day, many finished school and did a year back packing through Europe. Think the book I used was see Europe on $10 a day, doesn't hurt to go a traveling.


you must be a young whipper-"whatever" I think it was $2.00 day when I did my European back packing.
Anyway Kham like most say here finish your law degree especially in international law add a bit of real estate and property management and try out for an overseas posting with the big international real estate companies like CBRE, the son of my good friend had a two year posting in Japan 10-12 years ago making $220,000 year plus living allowance mind you he was a Harvard top of class graduate.

----------


## nidhogg

> That's why I created this thread... to know if it's possible for a 25-year-old to leave his home country and live in south east asia.


I came to asia at age 28, and have been here ever since, 25 years now.

But, I was trained and work in highly specialized area that was in demand then (and still is now).

Asia will mop up skilled people as fast as they can be produced - but it has to be a real, in demand skill.  Nanotec, biotec, high end computer design, engineering, top end database implimentation and management, systems design - you get the picture.

Being able to use a computer for example means fuck all.  Design, graphics etc - there are a billion plus Asians who can do that far cheaper than you can.  

For freelance computing based jobs, seems to be hit and miss  - sometimes you can click with the right contact (see marmite above), sometimes you are so good at something it does not matter where you do it.  I know a few people who have niche markets for on line stuff - but they were essentially "known" in that area before they moved to Thailand.

Second area seems to be "commute living" - based here, working elsewhere - oil rigs, commercial divers (I know two).  They do turns months on and months off.  Here the problem seems to be "getting a foot in the door".  Getting that first chance seems to be the tricky thing.  The jobs are well paid, in demand - so why give a new guy a shot when experienced guys are lining up?

Third is of course teaching.  Make a clear distinction between a teacher (trained in teaching methodology, plus degree and home country accreditation).  They can do bloody well at international schools in the area.

There is a large demand for TEFL "teachers" - but as practiced by the majority I would call it at best semi-skilled.  The low end earn peanuts, usually have difficult working conditions and can be dropped in a heartbeat.  Some do struggle their way through the system and seem to make a go of it - the rare ones even making into the decent schools.  The majority don't however.  

However, the real question you should be asking is "Why should anyone offer me a job"?  What do YOU bring to the party?  

When you can answer that, come back and ask again.  Half a degree in a subject you cannot use directly in employment has about as much attraction as a 2 week old dead fish.

----------


## mpm

> Whatever you do, do not be a fuking idiot and throw your lot in in Canada and come here without finishing you're Law degree.
> 
> So many people have done this and in later life have ended up with sweet fuk all and been destined to Tefling for pennies.
> 
> You're a smart guy, don't fuk up Dude.  Finish your degree then come give it a crack, that way there's always a ticket home and back to a real job and future.
> 
> Good luck with it.  
> 
> Always remember,  Thailand will always be here but your future will not if you fuk up.
> ...


 fully agree with this mate

----------


## Thormaturge

> But, I was trained and work in highly specialized area that was in demand then (and still is now).
>  .......  Half a degree in a subject you cannot use directly in employment has about as much attraction as a 2 week old dead fish.


  I agree entirely with Nidhogg on this, including the fish.

  I have both qualifications and decades of experience in my work.  In Thailand I now have my own registered Thai company, work permit, offices and staff.  We are VAT registered, pay social fund and VAT. The works.  Despite what some may say, it is the only way to conduct business here.

  With experience in a specialist field there is incredible demand.  In my case the only real competition is from multinational companies that are simply too expensive for most of our clients.  The key is experience, not paperwork.

----------


## Aberlour

> A falang with no money over here is lower than a Soi dog and treated as such.


Don't get that statement Terry. Unless you walk around looking like a tramp and begging on street corners, who knows how much money you have and therefore how to to treat you as a result? Can you give some real life examples of what you mean?

----------


## terry57

^

What I mean is, that if one spends enough time here you can spot the Farangs that have hit rock bottom and are either just hanging in by the skin off there teeth or either staying with no visa.

Living in Thailand on a very limited budget is no life at all and merely surviving. 

You're looked upon by other Falang as a looser and the Thai's view these down and out falang with utter contempt.

Friggin shit existence it must be.

----------


## Zooheekock

> It will also take time before you find a quality woman (yes, you may have a partner now, but she won't last long once you get here) and in my experience having a reliable 'native' partner is worth their weight in gold.


Yes, very much so. 




> Living in Thailand on a very limited budget is no life at all and merely surviving.


Being poor is shit everywhere (though for the British, it's a lot less shit being poor in Thailand than it is in Britain) and the poor are looked down on everywhere (though poor white men can at least try to maintain an illusion of dignity in Thailand - something which fuels an awful lot of the teeth gnashing on forums like this). There's nothing Thai about it at all.




> You're looked upon by other Falang as a looser


Surely one of those double-negatives-make-a-positive type things.

----------


## Thormaturge

> Originally Posted by terry57
> 
> A falang with no money over here is lower than a Soi dog and treated as such.
> 
> 
> Don't get that statement Terry. Unless you walk around looking like a tramp and begging on street corners, who knows how much money you have and therefore how to to treat you as a result? Can you give some real life examples of what you mean?


  Thais will look at your clothes, whether your shirts are pressed, your shoes, your luggage, your watch, where and what you eat, how much you tip, what work you do, whether you have a car, etc. etc. in order to figure out what you're worth.   It is a national obsession.

----------


## Khonwan

I came here nearly 2o year ago, a few months off 35yo, with an employment contract to manage an IFA brokerage for services to expats, then started my own brokerage, which funded my purchase of land and move into farming. Started farming over 15 years ago (which I’m still doing) and gave up my brokerage around 10 years ago.

  Khamprasith, unless you are experiencing extreme difficulties in your circumstances now, I think you will live to regret not completing your degree first.

----------


## Headworx

To the OP: If it's any consolation to your predicament you might like to know that for every 100 guys your age that visit SEA for the first time, probably 98 of them are thinking of ways they can move here before they even catch their flight home. Sound familiar??!. 

I was in the exact same boat aged 19 or 20 visiting the Philippines for the first time, and was a bottom of the ladder laborer in the Oilfield then. After getting home and back to work, the thing I concentrated on was working my way into a higher position so international work was possible. 2 years later I was working overseas and living in the Philippines. Some 30 years later, working occasionally when boredom kicks in and living in Thailand since the 90's, life's been pretty fucking good  :Smile: . 

Anyways, you've had a heap of good advice here. The best of it being under absolutely positively NO circumstances throw your law degree away to become a Tefler!.

----------


## alitongkat

dunno what tefler is really...

i dont dislike kids, and i get along with them very well...

but - the worst thing imaginable to me would being an english teacher in a thai school... its a even nightmarish thought...

not sure, who the OP thinks to teach, but consider how long you can bear the audience, really...

----------


## Seekingasylum

> Pay some attention to the nay-sayers but not too much.
> 
> It's entirely possible for you to come here and make a great life for yourself but it depends so much on what you're like, what your hopes and expectations are, how those change (and you almost certainly won't feel as you do now for ever), entirely random events such as who you meet, etc., etc. that I don't think there's that much concrete advice that can be given.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 			
> ...


Ignore this siren voice of foolishness. 

It is impossible for an unqualified, impoverished westerner to establish himself in Thailand in any meaningful way. 

Particularly when that westerner is clearly a semi literate ignoramus blighted by youth.

Is that you Scampy?

----------


## Thormaturge

Something I would add is that if you have an addiction to either drugs, alcohol or gambling then keep away from this place.

They are all freely available, and those with a weakness wind up on the plane home, ruined

----------


## Aberlour

> What I mean is, that if one spends enough time here you can spot the Farangs that have hit rock bottom and are either just hanging in by the skin off there teeth or either staying with no visa.
> 
> Living in Thailand on a very limited budget is no life at all and merely surviving. 
> 
> You're looked upon by other Falang as a looser and the Thai's view these down and out falang with utter contempt.


Cheers mate, I wouldn't disagree with that. It sounded like you were saying something different.




> Thais will look at your clothes, whether your shirts are pressed, your shoes, your luggage, your watch, where and what you eat, how much you tip, what work you do, whether you have a car, etc. etc. in order to figure out what you're worth. It is a national obsession.


That may be true, but treating someone better because you believe they have wealth (although unpleasant) is very different to going out of your way to treat somebody badly because you believe they are poor. I thought Terry was implying the latter and I don't think that's a Thai trait at all.

----------


## alitongkat

> That may be true, but treating someone better because you believe they have wealth (although unpleasant) is very different to going out of your way to treat somebody badly because you believe they are poor. I thought Terry was implying the latter and I don't think that's a Thai trait at all.


and that is exactly a thai trait...

and its not so, that there is really "respect" for wealthy farangs, i think its sort of tolerating them, because they can supply a family, even if its not their own... thats all...

all what counts is - how much are you willing and able to pose as an atm (for some thai) during your stay...

its not, that they say "hey, the guy is well dressed, thats one on eye level..."
thais aint really particularly well dressed or obsessed with looks, except for whitening supplies, are they ?

its ONLY about the question, how much you can be ripped off - even if its by someone else...

they despise you, with or without money - and all of you...
hard, but the truth...

----------


## alitongkat

who of you has ever got the impression that
- thai men are (at least) indifferent towards you...
- thai women particularly like western males ?

common... none of them does...  its obvious and visible - everywhere...

----------


## alitongkat

> who of you has ever got the impression that
> - thai men are (at least) indifferent towards you...
> - thai women particularly like western males ?
> 
> common... none of them does...  its obvious and visible - everywhere...


not even guys like george clooney or brad pitt ever won a flower pot here...  ::chitown:: 

ages ago, just before brad pitt was voted first time "sexiest man alive" i mentioned in thailand with a asian female audience, that he was such a fecking good looking guy...
lol... their faces... aaaaaaahhahahah... falling apart in disbelief and rejection...
when he was voted just weeks after, my faith in females was restored...

----------


## Zooheekock

> they despise you, with or without money - and all of you...


And presumably you think being universally despised is a good thing.

----------


## Fondles

> who of you has ever got the impression that
> - thai men are (at least) indifferent towards you...
> - thai women particularly like western males ?
> 
> common... none of them does...  its obvious and visible - everywhere...



On the coal face at work, the Thai males all call me boss (feck knows why as iam on the same food chain level as them....... A pleb)..

The Thai women look at me in disgust like Iam mentally undreseeing them..... stupid fookers if only they knew mentally I have already pumped their orifices with my man goo 1000's of time overs (have been in the same joint for a while now)...... I learn em for wearing skimpy gear to work (mentally that is).

----------


## Albert Shagnastier

> The Thai women look at me in disgust like Iam mentally undreseeing them


The Thai women look at me dribbling like Iam mentally undreseeing them. The beauty of youth  :Smile:

----------


## terry57

I would like to pass on my experience with the falang that I have known since 1987 and what has become of them. 

I know 5 personally from all those years ago.  

2 have become very successful in the Diving Business but massive problems along the way.


2  have had to go home totally skint, the last one last year who had to borrow the airfare to get home. He goes home at the age of 52 with sweet fuk all.


The other one also went home to Canada with the arse out of his pants and drives a Taxi for a living.  At least he has a job.

The other one is living in Chumpon on an American pension which is poverty line survival.  His brother pays his medical insurance, at least he has that.

There was a Thai guy from all those years ago who was my partner on Koh Tao, the Mafia put a cap in his brain box as he was a Cont.

Shit happens EH.   :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):  

Anyway, a bit of advice for young dudes who are considering throwing in there future for a crack at Thailand.

Foking forget it Bro unless you are well coined up and money is no object. 

Always have an exit plan.

----------


## terry57

The ones that say getting along in Thailand on a Tefler wage or equivalent is good crack are the ones who are eking out a survival over here and have no other options.

All the other posters that have real jobs and earn real money laugh at these people.

Harsh but true.

----------


## jamescollister

Terry, money and good jobs don't make one happy or content with life, a monk may be happier and more content than a millionaire.
A place to sleep, food to eat and some security in tomorrow is all you need. Seems many here live for the goal of being the richest man in the graveyard. The poorest man and Bill Gates all have the same ending, it's just trying to find the most enjoyable path to that ending that counts .Jim

----------


## Headworx

> money and good jobs don't make one happy or content with life


  ::chitown::

----------


## terry57

> Terry, money and good jobs don't make one happy or content with life, a monk may be happier and more content than a millionaire.




Yes I agree with you to a certain extent.  Regards the monk bit, it might work for some Thais but it don't apply to the vast amount of falang. 

The vast majority of falang are in Thailand for various reasons, at the bottom of the list is wearing the orange robe and walking the streets with a begging bowl. 

I always figure that the people who say,   " money cannot buy happiness " are the people who have never had any money. 

You will never here a financially secure person say   " I wish I was Tefling for 5 pence a week, that would make me happy. "

Smart people use there money to enhance there life, in other words live the good life free from the day to day grind of actually having to slave away earning it.  

Having a nice gaff, car and life style is much more preferable than surviving on welfare just surviving from day to day. 

Some people may choose to wear the orange robe and go sit under a tree but myself chooses to head to the Airport and experience more of life by traveling. 

Oh yes, having money has enhanced my life and enabled me to be totally free.

Now I'm finally retired its only getting better.  Had to work for it though.

Santi.

----------


## alitongkat

happiness is something from "elsewhere", from inside...

you can have (find) it with or without money...  :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic): 

being in thailand without money is more shit, than in other countries, as 
- everyone will know it
- your a fair game
- you dont have any protection...

only idiots need to become monks, in order to discover true values of being/life...

----------


## nidhogg



----------


## jamescollister

Terry, don't get me wrong nothing bad about having money, I'd like more myself.
Lot's of toys I could buy, but will I be happier riding a Harley instead of my cheap Chinese chopper, or swimming in a pool instead of the river.

Money is good to have, but the love of money is not. Buried a few friends over the years who had the money to call it a day, but most wanted just a little bit more.
Question is, when is enough enough and how much of your life are you willing to give for that little bit more.

Rich old, sick  and unable to enjoy life, or poorer and having a good time. Jim

----------


## Warrior

> ...
> 
> All the other posters that have real jobs and earn real money laugh at these people.
> 
> Harsh but true.


I dont.

----------


## good2bhappy

take the robe

----------


## Seekingasylum

Happiness, like the Holy Grail, Unicorns, God and perfection, does not exist, except of course among the dull, the stupid and just plain deranged.

Life is really an unwanted gift thrust upon us without any explanation as to why. Nevertheless, since we have it we might as well make the best of it until it ends. Frankly, it doesn't matter what one does since everything is ultimately futile. 

Make love, make war, murder, rape, pillage, save, heal or succour, destroy, build, watch TV, run a marathon, work or sloth, nothing matters very much and very little matters at all.

Might as well sit in a cave with a finger up your bum muttering gibberish. Which, metaphorically speaking, most do here.

----------


## taxexile

Sentiments nicely summed up by woody allen,

"life is full of misery, loneliness, and suffering-and it's all over much too soon."


and w c fields,

"start every day off with a smile and get it over with"

----------


## Marmite the Dog

> but will I be happier riding a Harley instead of my cheap Chinese chopper


Of course not. The Chinese chopper is way more advanced.

----------


## jamescollister

> Happiness, like the Holy Grail, Unicorns, God and perfection, does not exist, except of course among the dull, the stupid and just plain deranged.
> 
> Life is really an unwanted gift thrust upon us without any explanation as to why. Nevertheless, since we have it we might as well make the best of it until it ends. Frankly, it doesn't matter what one does since everything is ultimately futile. 
> 
> Make love, make war, murder, rape, pillage, save, heal or succour, destroy, build, watch TV, run a marathon, work or sloth, nothing matters very much and very little matters at all.
> 
> Might as well sit in a cave with a finger up your bum muttering gibberish. Which, metaphorically speaking, most do here.


   TG, I'm happy when I take the kids for a swim in the river, ride my cheap Chinese chopper in the sunshine. I'm happy while I watch my kids play in the street with the other kids. I'm happy when I awake each morning realizing I don't have to get up in the cold to face traffic to get to my crap job.
I'm content that I have a place to sleep and there will be food on the table and no fear that tomorrow will be worse. 
I will not lose my job, lose my home or lose my family and will not starve.

Not much to ask of the world, but enough for me to be happy an content.
Perhaps people just ask for to much from life, my way is not for most, but I like it. Did not Tolstoy say about a lizard sunning on a rock, I sit on the same rock, under the same sun, but you are happy and I am not. Jim

----------


## alitongkat

i think i will now stop reading your posts, jim... im getting depressions...

----------


## Aberlour

^^ Well said Jim. Unhappy people will always try to tell you it's normal to be unhappy or that your happiness is just a delusion. They aren't happy, so why should you be. Very sad.

----------


## Marmite the Dog

> i think i will now stop reading your posts, jim... im getting depressions...


Why don;t you just hang yourself and make a large number of people happy. At least you'd be able to say that you did something good in your life.

----------


## alitongkat

pls take your hormones, marmite...

 :Aussie:

----------


## Rural Surin

> Originally Posted by thegent
> 
> 
> Happiness, like the Holy Grail, Unicorns, God and perfection, does not exist, except of course among the dull, the stupid and just plain deranged.
> 
> Life is really an unwanted gift thrust upon us without any explanation as to why. Nevertheless, since we have it we might as well make the best of it until it ends. Frankly, it doesn't matter what one does since everything is ultimately futile. 
> 
> Make love, make war, murder, rape, pillage, save, heal or succour, destroy, build, watch TV, run a marathon, work or sloth, nothing matters very much and very little matters at all.
> 
> ...


Real, Jim.

A dose here would do wonders.

Cheers! :Smile:

----------


## terry57

When I say one needs money I mean one needs enough to be comfortable.

Not filthy rich but able to blow a few K and not worry about it. 


I have enough money to buy any motor I want within reason but I drive my 92 Camry as I really like it and it does the Job.

Fuk the Harley,  My CT110 posty bike does me but if I want to buy a new fuk off Harley I could do it right now .

Na fuk that.    Having the power of choice suits me just fine.

----------


## Marmite the Dog

> Fuk the Harley, My CT110 posty bike does me but if I want to buy a new fuk off Harley I could do it right now .


Of you could buy a good, contemporary motorcycle for a lot less.

----------


## can123

Serious question - if a guy went to Thailand how much capital would he need to regard himself as being content for life ?

Yes, the more money the better, it would be good to have millions of pounds but most will never have that amount. So, at what level do things begin to look good ?

In order to narrow down the options, consider the above questions as they relate to a man who is

(i) in his mid sixties,

(ii) has a pension of about 50,000 baht per month,

(iii) will not hit the booze or spend money on hookers.

----------


## Aberlour

^ 200k minimum??  :Shrug:

----------


## alitongkat

i think when you move to pattaya, chances you will need (be able to receive)  care (medical) for many years are rather low... so you should be fine to spend your pension...

----------


## Marmite the Dog

> Serious question - if a guy went to Thailand how much capital would he need to regard himself as being content for life ?
> 
> Yes, the more money the better, it would be good to have millions of pounds but most will never have that amount. So, at what level do things begin to look good ?
> 
> In order to narrow down the options, consider the above questions as they relate to a man who is
> 
> (i) in his mid sixties,
> 
> (ii) has a pension of about 50,000 baht per month,
> ...


At least a million baht a year I reckon.

----------


## barbaro

> Serious question - if a guy went to Thailand how much capital would he need to regard himself as being content for life ?
> 
> Yes, the more money the better, it would be good to have millions of pounds but most will never have that amount. So, at what level do things begin to look good ?
> 
> In order to narrow down the options, consider the above questions as they relate to a man who is
> 
> (i) in his mid sixties,
> 
> (ii) has a pension of about 50,000 baht per month,
> ...


iii) is a bit sad. No booze, no hookers? 

That said, it should save you money. 

I think you one could get by on less than 1 mill Baht per year.

Hobbies?  Cost of these?  personal tastes? Living accommodation?

----------


## Seekingasylum

Assuming one's accommodation is already sorted then 50,000 per month would be quite adequate for anyone in their 60s who is at peace with themselves.

Family commitments are a feature but in the end one can always say no if the piece of string does not stretch.

I would have thought at least £30,000 - £50,000 in savings would be a reasonable buffer for most eventualities but one must keep a weather eye on changing visa regimes. In truth, no one should really contemplate long term retirement in Thailand until they can meet the monthly minimum income requirement which currently stands at 65,000.

Medical insurance requires pragmatism. Full cover for the ageing is expensive and most would baulk at the demands on the pocket of between £3,000 - £5,000 per annum. I certainly wouldn't bother but common sense dictates a policy covering accidents and the cost of repatriation in extremis would be advisable.

Death stalks us everywhere but living one's life preparing for it is no more attractive or sensible in Thailand than it would be anywhere else.

----------


## Bettyboo

> Serious question - if a guy went to Thailand how much capital would he need to regard himself as being content for life ?





> ^ 200k minimum??


People have had a lot more and ended up with nothing - Thai scams, wife sticking you in a shed in the garden, horror stories. You are always at risk here...




> In order to narrow down the options, consider the above questions as they relate to a man who is 
> (i) in his mid sixties, 
> (ii) has a pension of about 50,000 baht per month, 
> (iii) will not hit the booze or spend money on hookers.


Health insurance would be the number 1 concern - how much is good quality health insurance?

Where would he wanna live? Chiang Mai is nice... I've seen really nice houses their for 4 million or rent for 35,000 per month; obviously can be very much cheaper - what kinda abode deos this chap want?

It's not expensive to live, 50,000 per month is fine.

Thus, if you have your accom sorted, and you have medical insurance, then you don't need much other money - maybe a car if he wants to get around...

----------


## supernovadw

I work for a travel company in Vientiane, I don't earn a lot but in all honesty it's about the perfect amount for a comfortable living here.

I've only been here for six months but so far so good! I started a thread before I moved and most of the advice was not to do it but I did anyway and am glad I did, I am only 25 so in much the same situation as yourself.

I would of course finish your degree first and then go for it! It's best just to turn up and look when you get here, in all honesty I don't know if I was just lucky but I found the job quite fast.

I would probably say you would be better off going to Lao than Thailand because as far as I am aware it is much easier to live and work here as a foreigner. When you find a job your employer will process the paperwork for a work visa which lasts a year at a time, you can also enter and exit as often as you like and you don't have to report to immigration etc...

----------


## Davis Knowlton

> It's not expensive to live, 50,000 per month is fine.


Jeez, really? 50,000 Baht is about 1000 pounds or 1500 USD, right? I couldn't even come close to running this place on $1500 monthly. About four times that works. Granted, I have kids, private schools, tutors, orthodontists, household staff of four or thereabouts, couple of cars, couple of bikes, but still....$1500 a month. And, I own the houses, cars, bikes, etc outright. That doesn't seem like money to live on....maybe to exist, but who wants a one room walk-up and 7/11 noodles every day. All of these never-ending "how much can I live on" threads that pop up like mushrooms after a rain seem to me to get really low-ball answers.

----------


## Aberlour

^ Of course you are right DK but only to a point.

If someone has the chance to retire 10 years earlier than he other wise would have done, and has lots of cheap inexpensive hobbies such as walking, running, photography, swimming, mountain biking, fishing etc etc, then who could say somebody's misguided to give themselves an extra 10 years of freedom, to do with all the things they just didn't get time for back in the Western rat race. 

We're a long time dead. People should never underestimate the value of time. 20 years of freedom living with a bit of money is far more appealing than 10 years with a bit more, for a lot of people.


My favourite part of the Stevenson's essay "An apology for Idlers"




> Idleness so called, which does not consist in doing nothing, but in doing a great deal not recognised in the dogmatic formularies of the ruling class, has as good a right to state its position as industry itself. It is admitted that the presence of people who refuse to enter in the great handicap race for sixpenny pieces, is at once an insult and a disenchantment for those who do.

----------


## nidhogg

> household staff of four or thereabouts,


Really roughing it there DK.  No understairs butlers assistant?

Shocking.


But seriously, its kind of one of those how long is a piece of string questions.  depends on your comfort level.

----------


## Davis Knowlton

^^I hear ya. But, I retired at 51. One thing the USG does fairly well is pensions, and family health care packages which are included. I never gave my pension package a thought until I was within a year or so of retirement - which is when my twins were born and money started to become more important to me than it had been previously. My pension would give me a barly adequate life in the US (by my standards), but is quite good here. My point was more that the posters who are always lowballing cost of living to newbies aren't doing them any favors. Living reasonably comfortably will turn out to be little cheaper in Asia than in the countries they are fleeing.

----------


## Seekingasylum

Indeed Davis, but the thread seems to be focused on an estimate for a retiree in their 60s living alone and not for someone with the impedimenta associated with a burgeoning family incapable of functioning without domestic staff.

Speaking for myself, I could live quite happily in my beach idyll replete with grounds, free form pool and security on an income of 65,000 per month. After many years practice I seem to be able to look after myself quite well now but one's wife certainly is a boon when it comes to those domestic chores. Apart from jaunts round about, one's expenses are quite modest and there are just so many times one feels the need to dine out in style. Apart from electricity, broadband, cable TV and maintenance charges, expenditure here in Thailand resolves to food, eating out well albeit modestly and a few rounds of drinks at sundown before dining, with or without friends and acquaintances.

Being able to take one's pleasures easily in Thailand as an old duffer is really why we're here.

P.S. What is it about septics and their preoccupation with dentistry? They can be fat as hell, thick as a telephone book and as ignorant as a pygmy Amazon dweller born under a bush but as long as they have nice teeth everything is hunky dory.

----------


## Davis Knowlton

> Originally Posted by Davis Knowlton
> 
> 
> household staff of four or thereabouts, 
> 
> 
> Really roughing it there DK.  No understairs butlers assistant?


Not sure; will have one of the maids take a peek under the stairs later.

----------


## Davis Knowlton

> Indeed Davis, but the thread seems to be focused on an estimate for a retiree in their 60s living alone and not for someone with the impedimenta associated with a burgeoning family incapable of functioning without domestic staff.
> 
> Speaking for myself, I could live quite happily in my beach idyll replete with grounds, free form pool and security on an income of 65,000 per month. After many years practice I seem to be able to look after myself quite well now but one's wife certainly is a boon when it comes to those domestic chores. Apart from jaunts round about, one's expenses are quite modest and there are just so many times one feels the need to dine out in style. Apart from electricity, broadband, cable TV and maintenance charges, expenditure here in Thailand resolves to food, eating out well albeit modestly and a few rounds of drinks at sundown before dining, with or without friends and acquaintances.
> 
> Being able to take one's pleasures easily in Thailand as an old duffer is really why we're here.


As an old duffer retiree, I occasionally fanticize about an unencumbered life as a 60+ retiree in the Philippines. But then the twins get home from school, the wife gets home from wherever, and the bubble pops as reality once again rears its head. Life is good, but one still enjoys a lazy afternoon's dream.

----------


## jamescollister

> Originally Posted by Bettyboo
> 
> 
> 
> It's not expensive to live, 50,000 per month is fine.
> 
> 
> Jeez, really? 50,000 Baht is about 1000 pounds or 1500 USD, right? I couldn't even come close to running this place on $1500 monthly. About four times that works. Granted, I have kids, private schools, tutors, orthodontists, household staff of four or thereabouts, couple of cars, couple of bikes, but still....$1500 a month. And, I own the houses, cars, bikes, etc outright. That doesn't seem like money to live on....maybe to exist, but who wants a one room walk-up and 7/11 noodles every day. All of these never-ending "how much can I live on" threads that pop up like mushrooms after a rain seem to me to get really low-ball answers.


Think there is a big difference in the costs for retirees and those of us who are raising families, running businesses and building a life, same as any where in the world.

I live on about 15,000 Baht a month, beer, smokes and a weekend away with the boys now an then.

Wife and kids need that at least every week, car payments, insurance, fuel, 200 Baht a day just to take the kids to school and go to Tescos. Tyres 25,000 Baht earlier this year, electricity, washing machine broke last week, big Samsung top loader, if they can't fix it, there goes another 10,000 Baht on a new one. It never stops and in many ways it's no cheaper to live here than in the west, except we own the house, no local taxes or water rates.

You can live cheap as a single man if you don't binge on birds and booze, rented room or small house, your money will go further than in the west. Jim

----------


## nidhogg

> I live on about 15,000 Baht a month, beer, smokes and a weekend away with the boys now an then.
> 
> Wife and kids need that at least every week,


Yup.  About my division as well.  I think the kid mops up near 60% of my income.  School, insurance, extra tuition, trips, transport to school every day, treats, you name it.  Don't begrudge a penny, great kid, but that is the difference between those with family, and those without.

----------


## can123

> Living reasonably comfortably will turn out to be little cheaper in Asia than in the countries they are fleeing.


By any reckoning, living in Thailand is bound to be cheaper than living in the UK. I have to pay over  3000 US dollars for the privilege of living in a house which I paid for twenty years ago. No council tax in Thailand and utility bills are much cheaper.





> Think there is a big difference in the costs for retirees and those of us who are raising families, running businesses and building a life, same as any where in the world.


Yes, and this is the most important point. 

I'd like to thank those who have contributed to this thread.

----------


## Fondles

> By any reckoning, living in Thailand is bound to be cheaper than living in the UK. I have to pay over  3000 US dollars for the privilege of living in a house which I paid for twenty years ago.


ouch, Bt.260 per day.

----------


## Marmite the Dog

> By any reckoning, living in Thailand is bound to be cheaper than living in the UK. I have to pay over 3000 US dollars for the privilege of living in a house which I paid for twenty years ago. No council tax in Thailand and utility bills are much cheaper.


Every time I try to compare the UK and Thailand it always comes down to the cost of housing (including the aforementioned Council Tax). If you don't have the luxury of owning your own home then you really are spending a lot.

I rent a 3 bedroomed house in a village. In Thailand (Udon) it's 6,500 baht a month, in North Bedfordshire in the UK it'll be about 40,000 baht a month.

The price of food and clothing seems pretty similar (I'm talking human food, not Isaan shit), cars are generally more expensive here unless you buy a pickup or a supermini (second hand cars are a joke best avoided) and the costs of fuel is about 50% of the UK.

And to finish, a pint of Old Speckled Hen can be had for 160 baht in town (190 baht non-happy hour). I saw it for sale at 375 baht in one pub in the UK! Disaster!

----------


## can123

It would be my intention to buy a house and a new car out of my existing capital. This would be done with a view to security for my wife and to avoid wasting money on rent. 

The council tax is cruel. More so in my town where most of the lazy bastards do not pay it. It may be hard for expats to believe that Isaan could be no worse than the town I live in. I'm lucky to own a nice house on the outskirts and one could say that I am living in the countryside. I venture into town only to buy petrol, go to TESCO and, occasionally, the bank. 

I love drinking and was taught how to drink responsibly by my father. He allowed me totally free access to alcohol when I was a child, believing, rightly, that this would ensure I would never abuse alcohol. In my early twenties I wouldn't dream of drinking less than eight pints of beer every day. As I have aged this has changed dramatically. I still like beer but I am now faced with the prospect of going to a pub which attracts druggies and lunatics. The old days have gone and there is no scope for social drinking here any more. I reckon I have had four pints of beer outside my home in the last three years. Last time I had many pints of beer was when I spent a few days in Prague. I drink every few days at home, normally restrict myself to a bottle of Chang or a large malt whiskey. I used to like wine but have gone off it.

The boredom of Isaan is unlikely to change me. My life revolves around books, computers, dogs and watching sport on TV. I could possible start fishing again when I moved to Thailand. Certainly, I would want a break in one of the major cities every few weeks. I like Chiang Mai, Nong Khai and, insanely, Bangkok.  I wouldn't want to become a recluse.

I think we'll be fine. Much thought and in depth conversation with my wife and daughter have helped me change my mind. I had intended living in what was my mother in law's house, now my wife's house by transfer. I have decided that I will now buy a property a few hundred miles away. The mother in law can live with us if she wants, but the rest of the family are only welcome as occasional guests. If we need to see them, we willl visit them  :Smile:

----------


## nidhogg

^ Good and interesting post mate.  For me personally, the "cost" of drinking is just getting too high.  "Cost" is in inverted commas because it is not the money, it is the feeling like shite for the net 2 days from a binge.  Used to be a glass of water, a couple of paracetamol and I was as right as rain. Now, a "session" leave me the worse for wear for 2 days.  Just aint worth it.

I live maybe 30K outside bangkok.  Its there if I need it, but funnily enough, I really don;t seem to need it so much.  can't remember my last night in town.  A regular trip in to villa and foodland, and back to the burbs.  I work, so pretty active on the mental front (I think!).

For relatives, the closest (missus sister) is a good 20K away, and the parents much further.  Works well.  The missus can touch base with the rellies when she needs it (and she does sometimes) but far enough away that I am not climbing the walls.

----------


## kingwilly

> ^ Good and interesting post mate.  For me personally, the "cost" of drinking is just getting too high.  "Cost" is in inverted commas because it is not the money, it is the feeling like shite for the net 2 days from a binge.  Used to be a glass of water, a couple of paracetamol and I was as right as rain. Now, a "session" leave me the worse for wear for 2 days.  Just aint worth it.


Tell me about it,
 I think that's called getting old, and it sucks.

----------


## Seekingasylum

Marmite is comparing apples with pears.

Renting a decent two bedroom condo anywhere in desirable parts of Bangkok, Pattaya or Hua Hin will cost between 30,000 and 45,000 bt per month. Older but still acceptable gaffs can be found in the region of 26,000 - 28,000 but these tend to get snapped up quickly. Anything less and there'll be a problem somewhere along the line or the area will be quite a ways from the Skytrain etc. 

Outside of London a 2 bedroom flat practically anywhere in the UK will cost in the region of £600 - £800 depending upon perceived superior location and quality of development.

When the exchange rate hit 45 bt to the £ there was really no difference in cost. 

Living in the boonies is cheap as chips but then, renting a house in any deprived city in the dreadful North of England is the same and can be had for peanuts.

The UK is disadvantaged by local taxes, on average £1,500 per year per household, VAT ( sales tax ) at a criminal 20%, punitive transport costs, larcenous petrol costs of £7 a gallon, and restaurant/cinema/theatre costs which bear no relation to the average earnings compelling folk to remain at home.

But of course, good food, wine and decent beer is much cheaper in the UK so that is a compensation and the countryside too.

----------


## can123

> Living in the boonies is cheap as chips but then, renting a house in any deprived city in the dreadful North of England is the same and can be had for peanuts.


Your comments about the North of England say more about yourself than they do about that part of the country.

----------


## Aberlour

> Originally Posted by thegent
> 
> Living in the boonies is cheap as chips but then, renting a house in any deprived city in the dreadful North of England is the same and can be had for peanuts.
> 
> 
> Your comments about the North of England say more about yourself than they do about that part of the country.


'thegent' (one of the most unapt user names I've ever heard) seems to do all of his number crunching and idealising in reverse. First he decides what he wants the truth to be, a truth that by sheer coincidence happens to suits his situation and makes him a winner. Then he decides what the facts of life are to back up those claims.

Marmite's post was far nearer the truth than his.

----------


## Carnwadrick

We will build our house in the village, buy a car and furniture and stuff from our savings and then live on my 65000 bt pension. we think that will be adequate to provide for an occasional trip to Ubon or BK and maybe a once a year visit back home to California to see the grandkids. My big worry is will I get bored with village life and take to boozing in the morning, will my health deteriorate when I try to fight the boredom by exercising, walking, riding the bike, gardening or fishing in the flipping Issan heat.

----------


## PAG

> Originally Posted by thegent
> 
> Living in the boonies is cheap as chips but then, renting a house in any deprived city in the dreadful North of England is the same and can be had for peanuts.
> 
> 
> Your comments about the North of England say more about yourself than they do about that part of the country.


Agreed.    Housing, whether bought or rented, is cheaper in the north of England, though rental costs of the most modest 2 bedroom terraced house seems to be a minimum of 400 pounds (20,000+ baht)/month.   A good 2 bedroom terraced house, furnished, on a typical estate in quite pleasant parts of Phuket are in the 9 - 12,000 baht/month range.   A friend of mine for the past 4 years has rented a small 2 bedroom detached bungalow near the end of Cape Panwa with partial sea views, with his current rent being 11,000 baht/month.

----------


## Marmite the Dog

> Marmite is comparing apples with pears.


Why? By comparing small town Thailand with small town England?

----------


## terry57

> I like Chiang Mai, Nong Khai and, insanely, Bangkok.  I wouldn't want to become a recluse.




Oh fuk no, could not think of anything worse. 

Thailand has so much to offer so to come live here and lock ones self away is fuked up.

Meeting like minded people enhances one life and to network is enlightening. So much to learn from long term expats of the quality caliber.

I'm not talking the mongering alcoholic scum that get around but the good guys.

Living in Issan isolated would be akin to a slow death.  Fuk that.

----------


## jamescollister

> We will build our house in the village, buy a car and furniture and stuff from our savings and then live on my 65000 bt pension. we think that will be adequate to provide for an occasional trip to Ubon or BK and maybe a once a year visit back home to California to see the grandkids. My big worry is will I get bored with village life and take to boozing in the morning, will my health deteriorate when I try to fight the boredom by exercising, walking, riding the bike, gardening or fishing in the flipping Issan heat.


Don't waste your money building a house, come and try living village life first. Chances are you will be drinking whiskey in the morning after a month or 2.
I live in a small village, have a farm and small rubber factory and this time of year [wet season] I'm climbing the walls, you can't play on the computer or read non stop for months on end.

Where in Ubon you may be my neighbor. Jim

----------


## Marmite the Dog

> Meeting like minded people enhances one life and to network is enlightening.


You've joined the prison visitation scheme I take it?

----------


## Carnwadrick

> Don't waste your money building a house, come and try living village life first. Chances are you will be drinking whiskey in the morning after a month or 2.
> I live in a small village, have a farm and small rubber factory and this time of year [wet season] I'm climbing the walls, you can't play on the computer or read non stop for months on end.
> 
> Where in Ubon you may be my neighbor. Jim


I have done the village life for short periods and I know by my nature I can hack it providing I can  break up the monotony by traveling a little to other areas it is the humidity that worries me. As for building the house; neither of us are spring chickens but she is the younger one so at least she will have a home if things don't go right. Anyway we will be in Rasi Salai in Si Sa Ket province, close enough to be neighbors.

----------


## Gazza

Jim, I know what you mean. I used to long for somebody in the village to die just so there'd be a party to go to.  :02:

----------


## jamescollister

> Originally Posted by jamescollister
> 
> Don't waste your money building a house, come and try living village life first. Chances are you will be drinking whiskey in the morning after a month or 2.
> I live in a small village, have a farm and small rubber factory and this time of year [wet season] I'm climbing the walls, you can't play on the computer or read non stop for months on end.
> 
> Where in Ubon you may be my neighbor. Jim
> 
> 
> I have done the village life for short periods and I know by my nature I can hack it providing I can  break up the monotony by traveling a little to other areas it is the humidity that worries me. As for building the house; neither of us are spring chickens but she is the younger one so at least she will have a home if things don't go right. Anyway we will be in Rasi Salai in Si Sa Ket province, close enough to be neighbors.


Not that close to me, Lao / Cambodia border.

You might want to check out the Ubon hash house harriers, first Saturday of the month run, or walk with a beer in hand. Jim

----------


## Khonwan

Im not yet 54 but I love the isolation, in the company of my family. Back problems now prevent me from taking an active role in the farm but I still love walking on my land and in the bordering jungle, machete in hand to keep the pathways open; swimming in the pond with the kids from my extended family; studying or conversing on the Internet, with the TV on in the background; reading fiction late evenings; undertaking DIY jobs around the property (when I choose to). I used to have many visitors (mostly Thais) and visit or attend parties often but doing so without ending up drunk is not so easy  I choose less socialising these days and now drink only one unit of alcohol per day. My village is 2 km from my house and nearest neighbour, 1 km. Ive lived on my farm fulltime for nearly 10 years (plus another 8 years half-week on the farm and half-week in Bkk). I can think of nothing better Id like to do.

----------


## Carnwadrick

> Jim, I know what you mean. I used to long for somebody in the village to die just so there'd be a party to go to.


They do love a good funeral party, my father in law died a couple of months ago and over 1,000 Thais from all over gathered to say goodbye.

----------


## Seekingasylum

The free booze, free moo and the opportunity to fuck about for 6 hours at some one else's expense getting pissed, playing cards and possible copping an easy feel of course has nothing to do with it. Anything, absolutely anything, that relieves the drudgery of their futile, pointless lives and provides an excuse for not actually working is seized upon like a hungry dog shredding a bone.

Respect, sorrow and the celebration of a life lost has fuck all to do with it.

Freeloaders and wasters. Isaan R'Us .........

----------


## can123

> Freeloaders and wasters. Isaan R'Us .........


Are you really such a dreadful human being or is it an act ?

----------


## Aberlour

thegent & Blue. Separated at birth.  :Frown: 

Unfortunately, it wasn't their heads from their necks.  :Smile:

----------


## Seekingasylum

Well, problem is, the truth is either as one sees it or as one might prefer. 

Cloying sentiment aside, why would anyone seized with a functioning brain think an existence in that ghastly rural dystopia which is Isaan could possibly be attractive?

Personally, I should imagine those who do are either so emotionally or intellectually damaged that anything more complicated than stumbling off to some drinking den and staring gormlessly at whichever dust blown landscape piques their fancy represents a challenge or are just plain stupid.

Horses for courses I suppose but why one would wish to be the equivalent of a broken down old nag waiting for the glue factory beats me.

----------


## Carnwadrick

^You really are quite sad, if I ever feel topping myself I will give you a call I'm sure five minutes listening to you on the phone will cheer me up

----------


## Seekingasylum

So, what's your point?

Honestly, just why folk get so sensitive about a bit of criticism of a third world heathen country only notable for the availability of its womenfolk beats me.

Quite bizarre really.

----------


## Aberlour

^ It has nothing to do with that in the slightest. Is that what you really think? You make those posts and you convince yourself everybody gets sensitive and upset, and you've got the attention you needed?

When people tell you they think you're a lonely troll it's because they think you're a sad lonely, pathetic troll. Being sensitive about your criticism doesn't enter the equation for a second.

----------


## Seekingasylum

Par for the course. " You no like Thailand you, sad man, go home, na ".

Pitiful responses,really, but no surprise, the blue collar type always struggles to raise himself much higher than a whippet's nadgersi

----------


## Aberlour

^ it has nout to do with Thailand. You're the only person talking about Thailand and how shit it is and how everybody hates it when you say it's shit. Nobody cares what you say about Thailand and never have, that's a fact.

It's all about you and what kind of a man you are. You want people to get upset and be defensive about Thailand when you slag it off but they don't, they just tell you what a sad fool you are. Big difference.

----------


## blue

> Nobody cares what you say about Thailand and never have, that's a fact.


oh !
when were you made the spokesman for everyone on this forum?

----------


## beerlaodrinker

[QUOTE="thegent"]The free booze, free moo and the opportunity to fuck about for 6 hours at some one else's expense getting pissed, playing cards and possible copping an easy feel of course has nothing to do with it. Anything, absolutely anything, that relieves the drudgery of their futile, pointless lives actually working QUOTE]Hmm, free piss, free moo,  and maybe copping a feel doesnt seem so futile and pointless to me, cmon gent lighten up mate,

----------


## Marmite the Dog

Personally, I think The Gent is correct in his observations.

----------


## Cujo

I don't know whether he's correct or not, but I do enjoy a good turn of phrase.

----------


## terry57

> You're the only person talking about Thailand and how shit it is and how everybody hates it when you say it's shit.



Na, you fuked that up mate.

That miserable bastard Marmite hates the fooking place as well but does love the Midget which I might add is a great thing.

If the Midget fell of the perch Marmite would be fuked and would have to move into Peter Pan's gaff.    :Smile: 

That would be fun Eh Peter.   :spam2:

----------


## nidhogg

> I don't know whether he's correct or not, but I do enjoy a good turn of phrase.


"Erudite chav".  it is an interesting style.

----------


## terry57

> thegent & Blue. Separated at birth.



Na,  Blue loves Gays and Lady boys and The Gent loves everyone as long as there not Thai.    :Smile:

----------


## terry57

> ^You really are quite sad, if I ever feel topping myself I will give you a call I'm sure five minutes listening to you on the phone will cheer me up



Fooking good this one.     :rofl:

----------


## terry57

> Honestly, just why folk get so sensitive about a bit of criticism of a third world heathen country only notable for the availability of its womenfolk beats me.



Yes I agree with " Thegent " Entirely.  

Now you must agree that when some tosser has a nervous break door on " Teakdoor " because some throttler has called his mommy a cum sucking whore Its quite funny innit.     :Smile: 

I mean fuk me dudes, lighten the fuk up.     :France: 


Anyway, back on subject,  My job today is to paint my balcony, catch ya later.

----------


## nidhogg

> Anyway, back on subject, My job today is to paint my balcony, catch ya later.


Balcony, Thailand.  What can possibly go wrong.

Have fun.

----------


## Aberlour

> Na, you fuked that up mate.
> 
> That miserable bastard Marmite hates the fooking place as well


Quite right, I did forget about Marmite. Although I see him as more of a confused grumpy old man who sits in the corner and needs to be humoured. Quite harmless and pleasant in his own way. The gent however is a different kettle of fish. He's a damaged man on par with crusty and smeg, and nothing more than an attention seeking troll.

----------


## Seekingasylum

And why does my iconoclasm lead you to conclude I am a " damaged " troll?

Frankly, in my opinion, holding a divergent view to that usually expressed by the typical frazzled Isaan denizen herein is ample evidence to the contrary.

Ah well, " you no like Thailand, you go ! " is generally the default position, eh?

----------


## Aberlour

> And why does my iconoclasm lead you to conclude I am a " damaged " troll?


I could give you several reasons if  could be bothered. Why don't we just start with the fact that you've just repeated yourself, almost word for word in your last two posts. 100% agenda driven, obsessed loon,  troll like thing to do. 




> Ah well, " you no like Thailand, you go ! " is generally the default position, eh?





> " You no like Thailand you, sad man, go home, na ".


 :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic): 

Your brain is like a broken record stuck in a groove. Sadly I don't think a quick kick will be enough to jolt you back to normality.

----------


## Aberlour

Talking like a twat, desperately trying to convince people (in vain) that you are an intellectual doesn't help matters much either. Screams of inadequacy.

----------


## Seekingasylum

Drinking alone, again?

----------


## Aberlour

^ At 1:20 PM  :Confused: 

You asked for examples of why I think you are a troll. I gave you one. You didn't have anything to say in return. You make a random statement about drinking alone. You are a boring troll.

----------


## DrAndy

I do believe he is a decent chap though, not a nasty self-obsessed liar

----------


## can123

> I do believe he is a decent chap though, not a nasty self-obsessed liar


Yes, but you are daft so we cannot believe you.

----------


## Rural Surin

คนเก่าหัวงู

----------


## Albert Shagnastier

So Rural Spastic is Hand Shandy?

Am i right or am i right or am i right  :Smile:

----------


## DrAndy

> Originally Posted by DrAndy
> 
> 
> I do believe he is a decent chap though, not a nasty self-obsessed liar
> 
> 
> Yes, but you are daft so we cannot believe you.


I may be daft but I wasn't asking you to believe me

that makes you a bit thick

----------


## Warrior

Another serious, interesting thread de-railed.
 Bloody awful.

----------


## DrAndy

yep, too easy

get it back on track and stop whining

----------


## Aberlour

> Another serious, interesting thread de-railed.
>  Bloody awful.


I agree and I'm partly to blame. It's hard to know whether you are in the top half or not some times.

Like I always say when it comes to de-railed threads, you can always go back and spot the precise moment a troll or an agenda driven numpty made the post that was completely responsible for starting the derailment. They're more to blame than anybody who joins in after that IMO.

----------


## can123

> Originally Posted by can123
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
>  Originally Posted by DrAndy
> ...


I am not thick as I do not allow you any requests. You are getting dafter.

----------


## DrAndy

> Like I always say





> They're more to blame than anybody who joins in after that IMO.


yes, as you always say, again and again

that doesn't make it true though




> I am not thick as I do not allow you any requests


wot?

----------


## Seekingasylum

> Originally Posted by Warrior
> 
> 
> Another serious, interesting thread de-railed.
> Bloody awful.
> 
> 
> I agree and I'm partly to blame. It's hard to know whether you are in the top half or not some times.
> 
> Like I always say when it comes to de-railed threads, you can always go back and spot the precise moment a troll or an agenda driven numpty made the post that was completely responsible for starting the derailment. They're more to blame than anybody who joins in after that IMO.


Excellent. 

Just try not to do it again. Ok, old chap?

----------


## wasabi

Working as a driver of Buffalo powered Tuk Tuk is rewarding.

----------


## Aberlour

> Just try not to do it again. Ok, old chap?


If you promise to try and stop being a shrivelled up, consumed and completely spent ball of inadequate hate. I'll see what I can do.  :Wink: 




> *I imagine one of the reasons people cling to their hates so stubbornly is because they sense, once hate is gone, they will be forced to deal with pain.* 
> 
> *James Baldwin.*

----------


## Seekingasylum

Oh dear. 

Wherever did you learn to write?

What on earth is " inadequate hate "?

Are you self taught?

----------


## Aberlour

It's a metaphor old chap, one that describes your pent up anger, frustrations, and inadequacies rather accurately. 

It makes perfect sense. Guess you're not as smart as you thought. But we knew that didn't we.  :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):

----------


## Seekingasylum

I rather think you are digging yourself a hole there, dear boy.

Are you Irish, by any chance?

----------


## Aberlour

^ Go and ask an English teacher old timer. See what they say.  :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic): 




> What on earth is " inadequate hate "?


It's hate fuelled by inadequacy. You're as dumb as you are bitter old man.

----------


## alitongkat

i think, english isnt abes first language...

----------


## Seekingasylum

So, explain how the metaphor works in your " example ".

----------


## Seekingasylum

> ^ Go and ask an English teacher old timer. See what they say. 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
>  Originally Posted by thegent
> 
> ...


Oh, ok then, explain the metaphor.

----------


## alitongkat

abe is an english teacher, though its not his first language...
but now, all alone in the UK, he is improving...
just wont help, as his boy in thailand will never speak adequate english, probably...

----------


## Aberlour

> So, explain how the metaphor works in your " example ".


There's nothing to explain. You are inadequate, you are hate filled and you're not really a ball. What's to explain.  :Confused: 

I've given the mods a fair bit of work deleting posts in the last couple of days, time to wind my neck in. Crusty has just turned up, you and her should get on very well as you're both bitter twisted freaks, perhaps she'll want to play with you some more.

Toodle pip old boy.

----------


## alitongkat

dont be pissed, abe...

your very thin skinned, recently... sorry...

----------


## Seekingasylum

> there's nothing to explain.


Ahh, as I thought. You are simply out of your depth and in failing to find your feet you are simply thrashing about.

There now. Did that help?

----------


## Aberlour

^ Quickly then, while I'm still here, you explain to me why I'm wrong?  ::chitown::

----------


## Rural Surin

> ^ Quickly then, while I'm still here, you explain to me why I'm wrong?


 
หีใบ้

----------


## Zooheekock

> Originally Posted by Aberlour
> 
> 
> ^ Quickly then, while I'm still here, you explain to me why I'm wrong? 
> 
> 
>  
> หีใบ้


Do you get these off Google translate? If you want to show off your wikidskilz in Thai, at least type something which sounds Thai. Or is it just that calling Aberlour a deaf cvnt in English is too frightening a prospect?

----------


## Aberlour

^ Not only is your English poor and often unintelligible Jeff, but I'm assured that what you have just written in Thai above is also nonsense.

Why on earth would you write in Thai when next to nobody can read it, when you can't even write Thai properly anyway  :Confused: 


EDIT: You beat me to it. Isn't the word he was trying to say more akin to being dumb not deaf?

----------


## Zooheekock

Yes, it's deaf in the sense of deaf-mute (so yes, much more dumb that deaf) but since you've got over 2000 posts, it doesn't make any sense to call you dumb (as in not being able to speak) so I guess I assumed that RS meant you didn't hear what people said (and had used a closely related word, an error which makes some sense) but now I think about it, he must have meant dumb in the sense of stupid, which is totally wrong (there is, as far as I know, absolutely no sense in which ใบ้ means stupid). It's obvious that RS doesn't have a good command of Thai but I hadn't realized that it was that bad.

----------


## Rural Surin

:rofl:

----------


## Aberlour

> It's obvious that RS doesn't have a good command of Thai but I hadn't realized that it was that bad.


Which makes it even more bizarre that he chooses to do it. Even if his Thai was perfect, it would still be a very strange thing to want to do. Why bother posting to practically nobody?

Perhaps he was trying to say that oldgenitals is unable to reply to my request, to explain why what I said was wrong. It's him that is the "Kunt who can't speak" ??

----------


## Zooheekock

> Which makes it even more bizarre that he chooses to do it. Even if his Thai was perfect, it would still be a very strange thing to want to do. Why bother posting to practically nobody?


That's not so very different from his posts in English - pretentious bollocks which means nothing and is almost totally ignored.

----------


## alitongkat

^^ you shall not belittle people because they are old !

 :tieme:

----------


## Aberlour

> Quickly then, while I'm still here, you explain to me why I'm wrong?


Deafening silence.  :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic): 

That's idiomatic by the way, just in case you're having trouble with basic comprehension again.  :Wink:

----------


## alitongkat

abe, when was the worst time, when you were beaten by your father.. or any other male relative ?

----------


## Warrior

Since this is a thread about what is your job in Thailand...
I assume the above rant is to show each other that you are not an English teacher in Thailand.

----------

